# Pluscom NAS



## rikkisk (Jan 22, 2010)

Newbe here, hope I am posting this in the correct place.

I have just got a Pluscom NAS SATA network Storage enclosure and I am unable to log into the web user page as it will not accept my password. I changed my password from the factory settings (admin) and when it prompted me to enter my new password it would not accept it or the original one. When I read the manual to see if I can restore it back to factory it says to press the reset button which doesnt exist. I am getting no support from the supplier.

Hope someone on here can help.

Cheers Rik


----------



## FireDiamond (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there,
I also have just got a Pluscom NAS SATA network Storage enclosure from eBay. I can log into the user web page but I can't see the drive on my internet. How did you get on with your issues with this product please?
Has anybody got any solutions for this storage enclosure?


----------



## peeweeke (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty simply ... The NAS needs a FAT32 partition to work.

So, you'll have to convert your (most likely) NTFS to a FAT to be able to let it work.

I played on safe and copied all data on the disk to another one and then let the interface format the disk.

BTW: Because of the structure of the FAT, it takes a while to mount the disk via USB-cable from then on.


----------



## FireDiamond (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions but all my problems are behind me.
Please go to '[SOLVED] Pluscom Lan Caddy' to see how greatful I was for all the help i rec'd.
Thanks again.


----------

